

Techcrunch articles about YC backed startups - nearix

I'm just wondering, in case no one else noticed, why do all the articles about YC backed startups written by techcrunch make it to the HN front page? are they all this awesome? or is it some kinda "Algorithm Privilege" ? what do you think about this?
======
ig1
Because there's a large amount of interest in YCombinator companies on HN,
with many alumni, current and potential YC founders being active here for
obvious reasons ?

------
pclark
Most techcrunch articles make it to the front page. As does most news about YC
startups.

------
lachyg
I don't really think it's bullshit, I think

a) People are interested in YC companies and

b) YC has the connections to get the posts there... If you had the
connections, would you not use them?

~~~
nearix
We are talking from an HN user perspective, let's say you are right about YC
startups having connections, so now would you stay in a place where people
have connections and you don't ? It's like being the only poor in the land of
the riches. You might stay for a while, but not for a long time

------
speakbin
It's kind of bullshit. Too many people see YC as the be all end all.

~~~
nearix
Yup. And this post will never be heard anyway...

~~~
nickfos
Nearix, there is no conspiracy here. By the way I don't have any connection to
YC whatsoever. HN is not your normal tech news site. You and I, although not
related to HN, have the chance to address an issue. There is no "editor".

However as already mentioned by other users, it is normal for people that are
closer to YC, to cause a viral effect for people they know.

I suppose that what we have to consider(as general users of this site), is if
we get valuable information from this site. I have been reading HN for about 2
years and I believe, it has been a good source of information. As all sources
of information you have to consider the articles that are more relevant to
you. Being "top" ranked in HN will not make your startup/application better if
it doesn't benefit the user.

